# 3/8" drywall over 1/2" on the ceilng



## Rlyon (Jan 19, 2017)

I am renovating my bathroom moved some walls and need to repair the ceiling. I didn't want to rip out the old ceiling because of the blown in insulation. Can I just cover the old 1/2 gyp ceiling with new 3/8" gyp. The truss spacing is 24" o.c.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I've seen that overlay on a ceiling one time.

The crew used both screws and a fast grab type liquid nails.

They were very carefull at the walls and the owner had them tape and finish the wall/ceiling joint. They gave the owner the choice of just using a caulk at that joint....(at less cost).

The job was done on a cathedral ceiling basically to take some waves and joints showing.... they were good and the job had no problems in the future... it was my next door neighbor.

I was surprised how well it came out.

EDIT... the ceiling was a light orange peal.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Before we ripped it out, half of the ceiling in my kitchen was two layers of gyp to match the thickness of existing plaster. Looked fine to me.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Generally speaking, you need 5/8" rock on a ceiling which has 24" OC structure so I would say gluing to the existing layer (in addition to screwing, of course) would be mandatory in this case.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If I had to do it I would use 1/2" not 3/8.
Little difference in cost, less likely to sag, a little better screw holding power.
For glue I'd use this.
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/pl...T-GRAB-Polyurethane-Construction-Adhesive.htm


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

joecaption said:


> If I had to do it I would use 1/2" not 3/8.
> Little difference in cost, less likely to sag, a little better screw holding power.
> For glue I'd use this.
> http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/pl...T-GRAB-Polyurethane-Construction-Adhesive.htm


I agree. definitely use 1/2" drywall. Get a 1/2" mud ring for the ceiling electrical box if there is one. That will drop the box down so it will be flush with the new drywall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rlyon (Jan 19, 2017)

Decided to go with 1/2". worked just fine. thanks.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Rlyon said:


> Decided to go with 1/2". worked just fine. thanks.


Awesome! Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------

